# Wanted: Oil & gas position



## S_kangaroo (Apr 14, 2013)

Any tip for an experienced oil & gas engineer who has been looking for a position for 8 months?!


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

S_kangaroo said:


> Any tip for an experienced oil & gas engineer who has been looking for a position for 8 months?!


Do you in australia now?


----------



## S_kangaroo (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes in Perth and willing to work anywhere in Australia!


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

S_kangaroo said:


> Yes in Perth and willing to work anywhere in Australia!


Kindly forward your resume to EMAIL ADDRESS REMOVED FOR PRIVACY PURPOSES. i juz try my best in my concern.best of luck.


----------



## S_kangaroo (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for your offer but could you tell me how you can help? I read that you dont know where to settle in Australia so I wonder who you will forward the resume to... thanks a lot


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

I have heard that the oil and gas industry, while lucrative, is difficult to gain employment in. Have you had any feedback on your resume? 

Regards


John


----------



## S_kangaroo (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes I had 3 interviews but always the same conclusion: "you don't have local experience!"


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Please disregard if this is already done but I would also mention the exact plant you have worked on, production procedures, methodologies used and computer applications in the hope that you have a hit with what they use etc. Just another option to try.

Hope this helps.


John


----------



## S_kangaroo (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you John but this have been already described in my resume and detailled through interviews... Its just about networking and local references...


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought you might have. Feedback we get all the time is that word of mouth is still the largest recruitment method for that industry. Also there are quite a few mining industry facebook pages you could look at as well.


Regards


John


----------

